# Corydoras for my 15 gallons tank as a Betta mate?



## Mybettaisbetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to the hobby and just bought a 15 gallon tank to prep the water and plants for my future betta. I've read a lot about betta tank mates and still confused.
I came across the laser corydoras (cw10) and I kind of liked it.. would they (4corydoras) be ok with betta in this tank size? And how big will they be?
(Sorry if I wrote something wrong,I'm not a native speaker)
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not familiar with that specific type of cory, but I do know that most prefer being in a group of 6 or more. So I'd plan to get more than just four, if you can.

Looks like you have sand on the bottom of the tank, which is great since corydoras have "whiskers" that are easily hurt by rough gravel. I am not sure if you're adding more plants and decorations, but right now your tank is fairly bare looking. I would definitely add more if you can, and include some hiding places. Many types of cory are shy and like places to hide, and bettas love having lots of plants to swim among, too.

Your betta may or may not harass the corys, there isn't any way to know ahead of time if they will get along. Some will ignore them completely and others will chase or even attack. As far as I know, the corydoras shouldn't be dangerous towards the betta, however- they are usually shy and peaceful.

I would assume that they will get to be about two, maybe three inches long. A 15g tank may be cramped, but yours looks like it has a pretty big square footprint that would give them a good amount of space to swim. So they may be okay in your tank. But I suggest you try to find a page with specific information about the cw10 variety to double check recommended tank size.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

Your English is just fine. 😊 

Before adding any tank mates I would buy a lot more plants. The perfect tank is supposed to be 75% planted. This is really important if you have a Betta as they are shade-loving fish. It is even more important when you add tank mates so not only do they have a place to relax, but so does the Betta.

So, add at the least 10 times more plants and when you do get the Cory, get at least six.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mybettaisbetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you very much to Rana and RusselltheShihTsu  I will try to get more plants and decorations.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

CW10 are 2"-2.5"; depends on the source of the profile. Recommended minimum tank sizeminimum is the footprint of a 15 long.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

Heres a tip.

Add the corydoras let them settle in for a week or 2 then add the Betta.

Male Bettas are territorial If you put the Betta in first he claims the tank and everything in it as his any new fish can be seen as intruders.

When you put the Betta in the tank last normally they just accept the tank mates as part of the furniture. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you get your Betta first, here are three ways to introduce tank mates into a current Betta's tank. I have used #1 & #3; my friend uses #2.

1. Turn lights off in tank (cover sides and front if it gets a lot of daylight). Float fish and open the bag with the lights still off. Leave them off for a minimum of an hour. Betta become extremely frustrated when fish are floating in a bag and they can "attack" them. This frustration can build up to the point of aggression once the fish are released. A dark tanks lessens this frustration.

2. Cup the Betta and position him away from the other fish but still floating in the tank. Keep lights off. When acclimation is done, let the other fish go. Leave lights off and in an hour release the Betta.

I used the first method for years (even back when people believed Bettas had to live alone because they were vicious and would kill everything in the tank). Only had one male where this didn't work. But, he proved he needed to live alone, anyway.

3. Rachel O'Leary's method which I call "Plop and Drop. I have used this method for more than five years (time flies!) with nary a death in fish, inverts or crustaceans. Rachel is also "Msjinkzed" on YouTube.






Acclimating your shipped fish or invertebrates to their new tank - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


There are scads of articles, posts, and opinions on what the proper means of acclimation for a new fish or invertebrate are, and why they do or do not work. I am simply giving my opinion, based on what has worked for me, and the steep learning curve I have had since I started importing. …




msjinkzd.com





The caveat is one _must_ have a well-planted tank both for acclimation and for community tank success.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

> Plop and Drop


Works well.


----------



## Mybettaisbetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Luckily I haven't bought any fish yet, I will buy other fish first then 😆 thank you everyone  such a nice community here!


----------



## Gonzo0327 (Apr 14, 2020)

hey there ! I’m not too familiar with that type of Cory. I currently have a 10g planted tank with 4 Corys and one male betta. Everything is going great. Based on experience, your betta may or may not attack your Corys. My very first betta would attack anything from snails to guppies. Eventually I just let him be.

my second (current) betta tho, is supper friendly. Yet again I believe it may have helped that I added the betta at the end, a week after the Corys had settled in. So I’d suggest doing the same, adding the betta at the end that way he doesn’t become territorial before theCorys are added.

Keep in mind every betta is different, my betta and Corys swim super close to each other and sometimes the betta tries to join the Corys in their meal and no problems! No chasing , no biting.
Good luck and cheers !


----------



## Mybettaisbetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Gonzo0327 said:


> hey there ! I’m not too familiar with that type of Cory. I currently have a 10g planted tank with 4 Corys and one male betta. Everything is going great. Based on experience, your betta may or may not attack your Corys. My very first betta would attack anything from snails to guppies. Eventually I just let him be.
> 
> my second (current) betta tho, is supper friendly. Yet again I believe it may have helped that I added the betta at the end, a week after the Corys had settled in. So I’d suggest doing the same, adding the betta at the end that way he doesn’t become territorial before theCorys are added.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I hope my future fish will get a long like that


----------



## Mybettaisbetta (Apr 10, 2020)

A little update, I got 5 panda corys today as in real life I like them more than the other I mentioned 😅 they are super cute! And already quit active after 2 hours.
I hope my future betta will get along with them.


----------

